# This " New and Improved " Forum ?



## Bossroo (Nov 12, 2013)

This "new and improved" forum may be just fine for the computer nerds... but for this user of this forum (and many others like me )... after several days of being on this forum,   I find it to be confusing and amusing to navigate.... problems in signing in, cumbersome to navigate around forum, etc. .   You know  " If it ain't broke,  don't fix it ! "


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm not a fan of change either.  I guess we wil get used to it and it's features.


----------



## animalmom (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm with Bossroo.  After finally figuring out how to work the previous website I feel that I'm back at zero trying to find my way around this one.  I'm getting to be too old to enjoy change anymore.

On the old site you could tell the forums list page that you didn't want to see all the sub-categories under a particular forum.  How do I do that now?

How do I post a picture?  I'm on dial-up, using Apple and get very frustrated with Microsoft directions... again maybe I'm getting too old.  I'd love to post an avatar but for the life of me I can't figure it out.  It ain't intuitive for me.


----------



## VickieB (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't like complaining either but... I don't know if it's my computer or the site, it's very slow and hard to get around. 


How do you "watch" a forum. I found where I can "un-watch" one but have not figured out how to set one on a "watch" list.  I would love to set the rabbit forum where it is easier for me to get to. I live in town,  and the only "herds" I have is my herd of rabbits and my herd of quail. With this new site, sometimes it gets very hard to scroll to the bottom of the page to get to rabbits. A few times I have given up and just gotten out. I don't mean to complain. It's a walk in the park compared to healthcare.gov...


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 12, 2013)

I too am older and was pretty concerned. The old format was "clean" simple to read and follow. I am not ashamed to say I AM computer illiterate! 
The new format is a little busy, alot on the screen at once BUT slowly I am getting around. I like the alerts a lot. Still can't figure out the posts either. I am glad the colors are EASY on these older eyes! I think if you have responded to thread it"automatically" watches and alerts. 

Ultimately I think it is the behind the scenes, for administrative purposes, the format is advantageous. On this end I really thought it would be much too difficult but so far I have been pleasantly surprised... I haven't had to ask my kids for help once! 

I think if I want to watch the LGD forum I click on LGD 's then there is a watch forum button. There is a box that comes up and gives you options... New threads, new messages,don't send notifications.... then select e-mail or alerts.... click watch forum or cancel.
If it works then I'm learning if not .. then I really am too old.


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 12, 2013)

If it makes you all feel better. I am young and pretty tech savvy....And yet I'm not a huge fan of this either. 

With the old forum I found it easy to see new posts with out actually entering a topic to see if there was new posts I needed to read. 

I find myself missing a lot of the topics just because I am unaware that they are being updated.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 12, 2013)

It's taking me longer to get around too...but know that with everything else that is new or changing, eventually you get better at it.  I am techno challenged...LOLOLOL...but getting more used to it all the time...this old dog just may learn some new tricks after all


----------



## Nifty (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback (next time please put this in the feedback section so we'll be able to see it better / sooner)!

Believe me, I hate change as much as the next person. If you think your learning curve was high, try adding in the complexity the moderators have to learn and then the complexity of all the administrative functions!  :O  A big reason it took us over a year to get here was because change is hard.

Regarding "If it ain't broke, don't fix it !"  Unfortunately the old system was very broken. It didn't look like it on the outside, but it was the geeky version of a bunch of duct tape, glue, and a little bit of gum.    We could have tried to stay on the old system, but the future of the forum if we had would have been grim.



animalmom said:


> On the old site you could tell the forums list page that you didn't want to see all the sub-categories under a particular forum.  How do I do that now?


Do you mean how on the old system there were arrows you could use to minimize sections you weren't interested in?  That's on our todo list and we hope to add that feature soon!

Regarding how to post pictures: Adding pics here is LIGHT YEARS better than the old system, we have good instructions here:*How To Upload Pictures / Attachments / Images to BYH*

Regarding "watching" a thread or a forum: look for the link at the top right of the thread or the forum section like this:





Any other specific questions, please post them in the feedback section as new topics so we can keep different questions and issues separate and respond quickly.

Again, we know change is hard, but I've seen many communities go through this same conversion and after the initial learning curve most people find they like the new system WAY better than what we were on before.
Thanks!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 12, 2013)

The one constant in life is change.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 12, 2013)

Another thing, you certianly can't complain about the price to use this forum.


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 13, 2013)

LOL  Yup. change is a constant


----------



## bnttyra (Nov 13, 2013)

This is similar to another forum I am on so it hasn't been that difficult for me.

And there are better smilies here too!!


----------



## treeclimber233 (Nov 13, 2013)

I also do not like change and I'm computer illiterate too.  But if I was new here I would still have to figure things out.   Things will get better.  All we need to do is hang in there and keep punching those keys.....


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 13, 2013)

So far I haven't had to ask any of ny kids for help!
Now, that is a big deal. Maybe old dogs can learn new tricks.


----------

